# iText Text zentrieren



## popa1980 (8. Feb 2013)

Moin, ich habe eine PDF mit iText erstellt, und wollte den Text gerne zentriert ausgeben.
Allerdings konnte ich bisher nichts hilfreiches finden, womit ich das bewerksälligen kann. :bahnhof:

Vieleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen...! 

Hier ist der Code:

```
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

import com.itextpdf.text.Document;
import com.itextpdf.text.DocumentException;
import com.itextpdf.text.Element;
import com.itextpdf.text.Font;
import com.itextpdf.text.FontFactory;
import com.itextpdf.text.PageSize;
import com.itextpdf.text.Paragraph;
import com.itextpdf.text.pdf.PdfWriter;


public class PDFPaletSheet extends JFrame {
	private Document document;
	
	
	//Konstruktor
	public PDFPaletSheet(String auftragName, String ausgabe, String zusatzText1, String zusatzText2, int palNr, int exemplare) {
		document = new Document(PageSize.A4, 20, 20, 20, 20);
		
		try {
			PdfWriter writer = PdfWriter.getInstance(document, 	new FileOutputStream("ITextTest.pdf"));
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (DocumentException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

		document.open();	     
	    	  		
	  	Paragraph paragraph = new Paragraph(); // 1
	  		
	  	paragraph.add(new Paragraph(auftragName, FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES, 90, Font.BOLD))); // 2
	  	paragraph.add(new Paragraph(ausgabe, FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES, 50, Font.BOLD)));
	  	paragraph.add(new Paragraph(zusatzText1, FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES, 60, Font.BOLD)));
	  	paragraph.add(new Paragraph(zusatzText2, FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES, 60, Font.BOLD)));
	  	paragraph.add(new Paragraph(" ", FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES,50, Font.BOLD)));
	  	paragraph.add(new Paragraph("Palette Nr.:                                               Exemplare:", FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES,25, Font.BOLD)));
	  	paragraph.add(new Paragraph("     " + Integer.toString(palNr) + "                                   " + Integer.toString(exemplare), FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES,42, Font.BOLD)));

	    paragraph.setAlignment(Element.ALIGN_CENTER);

	  	try {
			document.add(paragraph);
		} catch (DocumentException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} // 4	
	   
	    document.close();
	}	
}
```

Wie gesagt, alles sollte da zentriert sein! 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Fab1 (8. Feb 2013)

Ich denke mal du wirst die nicht referenzierten Objekte auch noch extra zentrieren müssen wie du es bei paragraph gemacht hast.


----------



## popa1980 (8. Feb 2013)

Sowas dachte ich mir schon... Nur habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen soll...
Ist alles noch ziemliches Neuland für mich!
Kannst du mir das an einem Beispiel zeigen wie das geht?

Gruß, popa1980


----------



## popa1980 (8. Feb 2013)

ok... cool... :applaus:
es funzt :toll:


```
Paragraph paragraph1 = new Paragraph(auftragName, FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.TIMES, 90, Font.BOLD));
  			paragraph1.setAlignment(Element.ALIGN_CENTER);
  			paragraph.add(paragraph1);
```

so klappts auch mit dem Zentrieren!!

Danke vielmals für den kleinen, aber zur Lösung führenden Tip!


----------

